# How old Are you?



## lookout (Sep 8, 2006)

I like to know how old are you guys here? and what reason of you still playing game from your ages?


----------



## lookout (Sep 8, 2006)

I'll be first to reply:

I'am age of 23 reason of me playing game keep me entertainment and I alway a gamer loved to play since I age of 7 my parent brought me a Commodore 64 it was my very first console - tape game load like crazy tooked 20-35min to load the damn game even so I end up crashing half ways during loading. (now i understand why my parent told me playing game it just waste of times) 



a lot you here really wanted to be game developer, if so or have so - Keep up unHacK Free and make us prouds  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






My Console & Pc history list:
Commodore 64-->TG20 Sport-->Amiga 500-->Caveman-->GameBoy-->Gamegear-->SNES-->PlayStation-->PC-->GameBoy slim-->Dreamcast-->GBA x2-->Selfbuild PC-->XBOX-->PS2-->Selfbuild PC x3-->Laptop x2-->PSP x3-->NDS lite.

Wii + PS3 + 360 next

-------------------------------
Doh!! i made a error age of 30-35+ should be 31-35+ poll


----------



## dbrood (Sep 8, 2006)

im 27, built my first pc when i was 9 ( yeah like i had any mates lol)

i miss the fight with emm386 trying to gain an extra 10-20k of expanded ram just to get commander keen to work lol

first computer was a vic20 (my microwave prob has more cpu power then that thing did)

built my own mame arcade machine which sits proudly in my errr shed lol


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 8, 2006)

Im 18, grew up playing video games and I hope to get a job in the industry


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 8, 2006)

I got my first videogame, Pong, for xmas in 1976. I was 12 yrs old. I've pretty much been hooked ever since.
My first handheld videogame was Mattel Football in '77
I've got two kids now, my four year old loves to play "crash cars" (Burnout 3) on the PS2. I let him, when he's good all day (rare.)
I don't have much time to get into anything involved anymore, that's why I love my DS. I turn it on, bang, I'm playing in seconds. People knock the NDS for being a "kids" machine, but for me it's perfect. I can lose myself in Rub Rabbits or Ouendan for a few minutes in the can, and be back out in the real world, changing diapers and shoveling spaghettiOs with renewed vigor, and a lighter attitude.

And that's a good thing!


----------



## fugazi (Sep 8, 2006)

Im 32, i love videogames.
My first computer was and spectrum.
My first console a snes.


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm 36, getting 37 in december!

Reason why i still game?

Cause it's fun and there's not much on TV.

Dunno it's in your blood, once a gamer, always a gamer!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm 24 and I grew up playing 'Lucasfilm Games' on my C64 (I still love 'em!) and 'Super Mario Land' on my first GameBoy. The main reason I'm still into gaming is that I love games (duh, obvious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  and ever since I got a job (8 years now) I'm buying the whole stuff I wanted to have back in the days when I was a kid (... and put it in showcases afterwards). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe I'll try to get a job as a Mac Operator at NoE, if I fail to get my A-Level, since they are almost constantly searching and a friend of mine works there already.


----------



## legendofphil (Sep 8, 2006)

I am 22 and I first started gaming at about 3 years old on an Atari 2600.
From there I got a GameBoy and SNES upto what I am current using Xbox, GameCube, Xbox 360, PC and DS.
Just waiting on the Wii and a new PC now.
Once I get some more money I might start working backwards owning the systems I never could before.
I am just about to start a BA in Games Design so hopefully it will take me far.


----------



## s1r1u5 (Sep 8, 2006)

Well old sirius is 32 here... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I did the Spectrum way (as my first machine) trading at school 90 min leght tapes full of games that you had to load with a tape recorder (backups were made with 2 cassete decks or a lame software program if the first method would fail  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Then i did the commodore way with the C64 and the amiga and gameboy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I still dont like pcs for playing (only for tools emus  and stuff)
then came that retro feeling  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and used some emus on pc while going for the playstation one, then ps2, then dreamcast, then xbox , then gamecube, then psp, then DS LITE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then the  xbox360 
you know ...
the funny thing is that i still use all my systems (even the older ones) and now with 2 kids (2nd is coming) i will start to have some space problems in here. But its in my veins im addicted to gaming and it's to late to recover from this addiction   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 .
So sometimes i wonder at my age of 32 how many console or gamig systems generations will i watch and still being able to play ??
I mean... This huge videogame culture...

i feel like part of it since my first system ...

and i can easily imagine myself playing until my age will allow me to do it....
So i guess videogaming will also (and besides other great things) always have a place in my heart. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Carpe diem with your systems and everything you love ...


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 8, 2006)

its cool that gamers dont grow out of it, or want to grow out of it, whats cooler is I find old gamers cool


----------



## Extreme Coder (Sep 8, 2006)

You're all older than me by some years, don't know if I will be regarded as a kiddy for saying my age here(j/k)
Here's a hint: extremecoder.age=(sirius/2)-2;

Extreme Coder


----------



## s1r1u5 (Sep 8, 2006)

QUOTE(Extreme Coder @ Sep 8 2006 said:


> You're all older than me by some years, don't know if I will be regarded as a kiddy for saying my age here(j/k)
> Here's a hint: extremecoder.age=(sirius/2)-2;
> 
> Extreme Coder



Well so 14 is a good age i guess you will see more systems than me...
but i guess it's like (once you are in ... you will stay adicted to videogames )
i mean i dont know much people that stoped playing ...
They could play less and be more selective with what you play because of your life, job, family and so on ...
but i still play as much as i can...


----------



## s1r1u5 (Sep 8, 2006)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Sep 8 2006 said:


> its cool that gamers dont grow out of it, or want to grow out of it, whats cooler is I find old gamers cool




Well it's really a community feeling to share our gaming passion.
Even back then ... before the internet explosion ...
Gamers always used to share their passion in school backyards ...
so now ... you can do it at your home by posting ....
i remember being in my room with 4 or 5 mates playing and talking about the games and how to defeat.
Downloads were like... someone that got a backup of someone that someone borrowed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



now with the internet .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



never the less those were really healthy and good times ...
i mean we used to play but also to do other important stuff like runing away, fro ringing  door bells , riding bicicles playing outside ...
and now with so much stuff, its very regular for people to stay on their own posting and playing only...
I understand that the excitement of today makes that become possible .
but it's not much healthy to stay sit all day. its a worry because if youre not healthy you dont live that much right?
so its like sleep at night ...
school (sit all day)
playing postin and chating (sit all the rest of the day)
and finaly going to sleep again...
everybody needs to move ...


----------



## _ORiON_ (Sep 8, 2006)

i can say dirtie has not voted yet.


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 8, 2006)

Age doesn't matter, i really expected to see some 50+ gamers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for the system i started with?

ZX Spectrum

For PC: 1982 One hell of a bulky expensive XT with one bulky HDD, CGA and green mean cga monitor and matrix printer (my dad got it cheap from his work (the whole setup costed around 5000 euro if you convert it) that was cheap)), that was the awesome start of my pc life

And for s1r1u5:

I know the feeling of 2 kids, i got a 5 year old twins (2 girls) and the already can handle some games on ther V-Tec V-Smile better then me (That really makes me ashame!)

This year 1 of them even beat me on Xbox with a driving game (sttt! don't go yell that around)

I've seen many consoles and pc's pass in my live and i hope i will see more pass then i can imagine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still play once and awhile my old systems (more, i collect them now) my nes/snes - Megadrive/megacd - Master System are still connected to my tv alongside the next gen power (xbox/gamecube/ps2/xbox360)

My first handheld was a blue led pacman game with required 6 huge batteries, then came the Gameboy (i really wanted a Atari Lynx, but couldn' t  afford it (yeah i had to work and pay for all my stuff itself, my mother was all against this thing, she even trew away once my nes and gameboy) 

Ah well i can now enjoy the old feeling again without worries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My wife is more internet addict then me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so when the kids are asleep i can play without getting interupted (not that i play that much (1 hour a day, sometimes 2, but that's it)


----------



## Lily (Sep 8, 2006)

26.

I still play games because games are still fun and engaging - and even if they stop being fun and engaging, all of the games from our past are still out there and can still be played via emulation on tons of different devices. Once a gamer, always a gamer I guess. I play games, collect games & gaming related material (books, trading cards, comics), talk about games..really, if I didn't have gaming there would be a gaping hole in my life I'm not sure I'd be able to fill with something else.


----------



## s1r1u5 (Sep 8, 2006)

QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Sep 8 2006 said:


> Age doesn't matter, i really expected to see some 50+ gamers
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well my wife is against my son becoming adicted like his own father but (even i try to distract him a bit of gaming cause he is only 4 and he starts to look to mario, yoshi, and crash and even zelda with some strange gaze already!!!
So i guess i try to avoid playing that much while he is not sleeping, besides there are important things to do  he needs to reach his personal development.
Im a huge videogame adict but i intend to show him that life isn't only videogames,
sometimes we need to unplug the power and focus on our own life important matters.
And to be honest i think that it is harder today (lots of gaming stuff to get lost, internet, and so on)
what i really mean as an advice to all gamers is...
Gaming is good, but we need always to have one foot on safe land of reality.
I believe that in the future people will become so adicted that they will want to forget their own life (i think in somecritical cases it already started to happen) ex: people that die exaust because of playing online mmorpg's . 
O.K im a video gaming adicted but in a good sense (like power on is good but it is very important to power off)
my 2 cents exposed guys ...
what about yours???


----------



## Bitbyte (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm 17.
I just like games =D, but I had to wait a long time before I got my first real handheld :\. My first things were those Tiger Handhelds, lol.

At my grandmother's I had access to my uncle's Mortal Kombat arcade cab though, good times =). So uhm.. after 1-2 years of nagging, I finally got my parents to buy me a Gameboy and then I started, I got like 50-60 games for GB and GBC, only thing I ever bought were games for those, sometimes candy and gaming books. 

Later on, I got myself a PSX, have a crapload of games for PSX too (one of my fav consoles ever), later on a GBA SP (brother had a GBA), with like 5 originals and a flashcart. 

Then I got a Xbox, a PS2 and when the new handhelds started appearing, I got myself a PSP on launch date, along with THUG 2: Remix (only good launch game we had over here :\). Some months later, I sold mine, because it didn't have as much good games as I'd have liked it to have and I got a DS Lite with a flashcard. 

Right now my GP2X has arrived, so I'm finally in for some awesome handheld emulation WITHOUT ghosting (aka PSP).

As of the 25th of September, I'll be studying Digital Arts and Entertainment, which includes programming (C++, Xbox360,...), the visual design of the game, really all aspects of making a game, including how to arrange the meetings, how to make the models, how to make the 3D designs, how to draw the concept art (yeah, we are going to learn how to draw awesome concept art too :] ), how to write entire storyboards, how to work as a team, also they'll learn us to be more creative etc. Looks like a lot of fun to me, can't wait to go.


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Sep 8, 2006)

I'll be 36 on September 15th!  I'm ooooooooold!  Everyone tells me I don't look that old.  They think I'm a lot younger.


----------



## Blebleman (Sep 8, 2006)

QUOTE(Qrayzie @ Sep 8 2006 said:


> Once a gamer, always a gamer I guess. I play games, collect games & gaming related material (books, trading cards, comics), talk about games..really, if I didn't have gaming there would be a gaping hole in my life I'm not sure I'd be able to fill with something else.



19, and I agree with what Qrayzie said.

If I didn't have games, I don't really know what I'd be doing right now.

Been a gamer since I didn't even walk. (I stole the controller from my big bro when he went to the bathroom and played Mario 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## kobewan (Sep 8, 2006)

QUOTE(Qrayzie @ Sep 8 2006 said:


> 26.
> 
> I still play games because games are still fun and engaging - and even if they stop being fun and engaging, all of the games from our past are still out there and can still be played via emulation on tons of different devices. Once a gamer, always a gamer I guess. I play games, collect games & gaming related material (books, trading cards, comics), talk about games..really, if I didn't have gaming there would be a gaping hole in my life I'm not sure I'd be able to fill with something else.



Great post, I think if anybody is into gaming enough to be using flashcarts and such, then this post would apply to them as well.

I'm 17 and the reason that I got into gaming is because my parents were against TV, movies and music (and I still am). So gaming is pretty much the only way to pass my time....

Started off with an NES, then a Genesis, SNES, Game Gear, 3D0, N64, PSX, GBC, GameCube, GBA SP, XBOX, NDS. I've also had a PC pretty much all throughout, bu the gsaming dropped off on it in the past year or two.

Don't usually get that many games though, since I can't afford them. You can't a job in this country unless its a 'real' one....i.e. you pretty much have to have a degree of some kind. That means for any game related purchase, I pretty much have to convince my parents that it is worth the money. This makes one time expenses like flashcarts/modchips a lot easier to get then games.

I'm a sophomore in Electrical Engineering, hoping to get a job in the games industry but am keeping my options open.


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 8, 2006)

QUOTE(s1r1u5 @ Sep 8 2006 said:


> So i guess i try to avoid playing that much while he is not sleeping, besides there are important things to doÂ he needs to reach his personal development.
> Im a huge videogame adict but i intend to show him that life isn't only videogames,
> sometimes we need to unplug the power and focus on our own life important matters.
> And to be honest i think that it is harder today (lots of gaming stuff to get lost, internet, and so on)
> ...



Totally agree on that:

I'll let them play, but like i said V-Smile, the only have educational games, (sometimes when i play when the are awake i let them race against me (i never show them voilent games)

But there are more important stuff in life, my kids more like to go to the woods to go ride some bike and play, i can only support them in playing outside with other kids, that's the basic of learning how to play, and how to play in a fair way.

Weekends are for family (except when nobody has planned anything or the kids just want to stay home) (ok evenings when everybody sleeps i use my time on the internet or play a fast game before going to sleep)

When i'm playing or behind my pc and my kids ask me to go out, i'll put all down and go play with them outside or inside the house with there toys, i don't need 5 minutes to think about it, even if that means to play a whole level again or pass a difficult part in the game and no save place around. 

My kids are everything and those come first place! 

(this doesn't mean i act the same when my wife asks to go shopping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, then i preffer to play out the level or play till a save spot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## haohmaru6 (Sep 8, 2006)

31 here.
First console was Atari 2600. First computer was Apple ][+.
Never stopped playing. Ever. (Much to the chagrin of my wife...)
It's rough sometimes when the wife looks at your passion like a kiddy thing. Fortunately my 2-soon-to-be-3 year old likes it. I got one of those Jakks TV plug in games for my wife, and my son plays it like a billion times more than her. For a 2 year old he sure can play a mean Pole Position... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have an absurd amount of consoles, computers, and games. The latest is a Gamecube, which is good enough for me right now... I usually wait at least a year before getting newer consoles. The Wii looks tempting.

I'm looking to be a developer, definitely not of the type that "Oh well who cares if it's not fun, it'll make money..." I've been quoted before as saying that video and computer games are an art form. Like any good art you can't just throw it together and expect people to pay money for it.

Video games are in your future Timmy, and the future is in your hands.
"And I have to eat with those hands Don..."


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 8, 2006)

17, turning 18 in two months. Been playing games since I was three. My uncle came to my third birthday party and gave me his SNES. I don't remember when this particular event happened, but he was playing Super Mario World once and was really frustrated at this one part. I just grabbed the controller and tried it, beat it, and I've been hooked on gaming ever since.

Doesn't everyone just hate how you can beat a game when you're younger, but play it now and you have no idea what you're suppose to be doing? I beat Chrono Trigger when I was...maybe seven? Yet playing it now, I always get stuck at the first futuristic part you get to.

Also, I don't plan on stopping the whole game thing any time soon. I'm in my senior year of High School right now (Typing this in the middle of PC Support at the moment, got no tickets to fill...) and once I graduate, I'm going for a year or two of DBCC so I can get some credits I need, then I'm going to Full Sail in Winter Park for their Video game design. I can't wait.


----------



## s1r1u5 (Sep 8, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Weekends are for family (except when nobody has planned anything or the kids just want to stay home) (ok evenings when everybody sleeps i use my time on the internet or play a fast game before going to sleep)
> 
> When i'm playing or behind my pc and my kids ask me to go out, i'll put all down and go play with them outside or inside the house with there toys, i don't need 5 minutes to think about it, even if that means to play a whole level again or pass a difficult part in the game and no save place around.
> 
> ...




well i totally agree with you (even the shoping part)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh and sometimes i pretend also to not hear when she wants to go shopping speacially buying clothes and stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i really dont like it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but you know it has to be done... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but usually at night....
when everybody is sleeping ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (nasty terrifyng music on)


My gaming desire awakens (mua hah hah hah hah!!!)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










And i play all those games (violent ones also) until geting tired and hit my bed for redemption!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





hah hah hah !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












I guess im a nasty night player and a normal guy during the day ....


----------



## Jasafar (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm 32 and I'm hooked .. my wife tells me to grow up and doesn't realize that I've been doing this since I've been 7-8yrs old and that there are so many people out there like me at my age.  It's frustrating at times!

It goes something like this:

Atari 2600 > Commodore 64 (5.25" floppy heaven) > NES > Gameboy Greyscale > 386 > 486 > Sega Genesis (w/MagicDrive 32 backup unit) > Pentium 100 > Playstation 1 (chipped) > Pentium II 233Mhz > Sega Dreamcast (backups galore!) > Gameboy Color > Pentium III 1.0Ghz > Xbox (chipped w/drive) > Gameboy Advance SP (w/Flash2Advance 256) > P4 3.0Ghz > PSP 1.5 (boot unsigned code off produo card) > Xbox 360 (DVD drive firmware modded) > Nintendo DS Lite (w/M3 Lite)

Of course my office has always been a bit of a rats nest with all the gadgets and additional PC's I have hooked up.  I know I probably missed something else... suprised I never picked up a Gamepark 32 or any of the other Nintendo consoles   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For now I am in heaven, but can't wait for the Wii.  No interest in the PS3...





--JAS


----------



## Orc (Sep 8, 2006)

22 here. 13 year old brat when online hahaha!

"My" first console was an early Famicom that my godfather brought home from Japan. I put quotation marks on My since eventhough it was for ME, my father and his friends got to play it more that I did. Not really bothered then since I played alot in the streets then lol...

Kinda sad gamer story my father has, since he started playing pinball games at the arcades, got hooked on the Famicom, played with me on the SNES then he bought me my other consoles til PSX. He provided me with my console gaming needs lol... but sadly, just recently, he told me to "grow up" when I bought my 4th DS and that I'm too old for games now. It's kinda ironic and sad really. I hope he was just kinda bothered with me buying alot of DSs... :/ (He got me a PSP last Christmas though.)

Anyway, I'm still a gamer since all of my sisters are gamers, alot of my relatives are gamers, all of my friends are gamers. My parents still play video games too but not really into serious hardcore gaming. (I was thinking of getting them DSs but I think I'll end up keeping them for myself...)

I still have shitload of consoles I bought though I have less and less time to play them that's why I usually buy just DS games (and pirate PSP games). 

Oh and the DS "cured" me from my WoW addiction... and by cured I mean like taking methadone instead of heroin lol...

EDIT: Oh if we're listing consoles... ;-; Famicom, PC Engine, SNES/SFC (I ended up with both :/), Sega Saturn, PSX, Dreamcast, PS2, GCN, NG AES (just got it last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
handhelds: *All* GB incarnations + Game Gear, NGP(+Color), Wonderswan / SwanCrystal, PSP, NDS, NDSL + Game&Watch if you count those lol (I love handhelds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm wishing I have a GP2X, PCE GT and a Sega Nomad... as for consoles I wish I didn't skip out on the N64)


----------



## Mucuna (Sep 8, 2006)

I am 26.

My first video-game was a Odissey. Anyone remember this? There was the stimulation from the enviroment that made my nerd genes start to be transcripted.

Fews years playing it... from 3 to 7 I belive...

Then, the Atari!

Atari was incredible. So many games.:-)

Maybe it was because I was a child, but I felt a mistery atmosphere when playing it late at night. You know what I mean?

insert the game cart;     *click*(turning on);        *BZZZZZZZ!!!!* (green screen with 3 purple stripes - a tilt);     *plac!*(turning off);     SHHHHHHHHHH! (chanel 3 TV noise);              *click*(turning on);          *PUUUUUUUUUH!!!* (half screen black, half screen orange - another tilt);             *plac!*(turning off);     SHHHHHHHHHH! (chanel 3 TV noise);    *click*(turning on);             Pa-Pa-Paaaa-Pa! (The game works!)!

Now it's time to use your imagination, after a hard work of you, the child gamer, had to sintonize your world between the randomic strange noises and colors of this full of mistery universe, late at night (Almost midnight! Parents can't discover me!)

Anyone understand and had that feeling too?

Well, after that I had:

NES

Game Gear

SNES

Sega Genesis

PS

N64

Gamecube

PS2

NDS


Always a pleasure to get a new videogame.:-)

Why do I still play it? Because I like it!

He he he... Much better than spend 1 hour per night watching a soap opera.


----------



## galaxykidgamma (Sep 8, 2006)

19

NES

Game Gear

Game Boy

Genesis/Megadrive + 32x

SNES

GBC

PSOne

PS2

Gamecube

2600

N64

GBA

DSlite

wow, when i put it down it dosen't seem like that much... although there are multiple iterations of many. I used to play alot of games as a kid, and stopped I guess, but when I heard about electroplankton, being a somewhat experimental artist, i just had to have a DS.


----------



## wohoo (Sep 8, 2006)

i'm 16 and i've been playing games as long as i can remember. i can't remember NOT having a computer... 

my console and pc history (probably not 100% right but anyway ;P):
PC - PC - NES - GB Pocket - N64 - PC - PC - GBC - PC - PC - GBA - NGC - PC - PC - PC - NDS - NDSL

as you can se, i've been playing a lot of PC games, but all the PC's isn't mine, most of them was like "family computers" but me and my brother was gaming on them as well ;D i can still remember when my father got those 3.5" discs with "the game of the month". it was like 2-5 games on 1.44MB space, no need to install or anything. but i still needed help to start the games through DOS until i got... 4-5 maybe and i learnt to start games by myself ;D

and hopefully i can afford a Wii on the release.


----------



## HugeCock (Sep 8, 2006)

26 here.....but the ladies think I am 22 so shhhhh! How ironic that when I was in my early 20's I always added 5 years to my age and now...I am dreadly afraid of getting old.
/me grabs Dirtie's fat little cheeks
* DON"T EVER GROW UP *
Anyway I started on the C64, and moved my way to all the other systems, NES, SNES, TurboGraphics ect, I actually quit gaming for two or 3 years when girls started to notice me but then a friend was playing Megaman X on the SNES and he was all stuck and shit and I was like "let me help you." .... cue the dark lights, the dramatic music, cause I was reborn as soon as that controller hit my hands. I gamed strait for about a month before my first ex fiancee left me over Chrono Trigger which was a good thing cause right when we split FF7 came out so I got to play that without any headaces. Why do I play games now? Cause I am frickin addicted.


----------



## m_babble (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm going to be 25 this month.

I've had a gang of systems throughout the years.

C64, Vic20, Atari 2600/5200/7800, Intellivision, Colecovision, Odyssey, NES, Master System, SNES, Genesis, N64, PS1, GC, GB/GBC/GBA, NDS

I've had a few pong and light gun only systems too.


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 8, 2006)

19

Comoddore 64, Vic 20, Odyssey II, PC, SNES, Genesis, Game Gear, PS1, GBA, GCN, NDS, PS2

I still remember loading up Joust for the PC and it asking me if I wanted to play in VGA or Tandy graphics mode. I also remember making a picture of a flag on the C64 and having to tell it what each pixel's color would be and looking up what the code for each color was in a book...it took me a whole week.


----------



## NetixRiqua (Sep 8, 2006)

i cant believe im the youngest i am (really) 12. now that im the youngest here i will carry this site to the next generation and you cant do anythn coz you will be dead HA-HA! (yahoo!) hmm i own:
PSone PStwo GBC GBASP NDS and a PC of course.


----------



## beedog19 (Sep 8, 2006)

20 years old! Just 3 months til my 21st, and then the States finally opens up for me!

I started gaming when I was around 5 although I didn't get my first system until I was 8-9 years old. I was always fascinated by them and whenever I had a chance to play, such as going to a friend's house who owned a system or going to the movies to play in the arcade, the games were the first things that I would head towards.
My first system was the SNES and I loved it even though I missed out on a lot of gems. I was a sports gamer almost exclusively until about 5 years ago. I kind of took a break during the psx, n64 era. I'm not sure why, I still subscribed to videogame magazines and all but nothing really interested me until the Dreamcast.
The Dreamcast definatly brought me back into gaming fulltime (atleast when I'm not playin sports) and I feel like I'm here to stay. My DS keeps me more than entertained and and blissfully looking forward to the upcoming consoles!


----------



## ShadowXP (Sep 8, 2006)

14.

Megadrive -> Game Boy -> PlayStation -> Nintendo 64 -> Game Boy Color -> Game Boy Advance -> Nintendo Gamecube -> Game Boy Advance SP -> PlayStation 2 -> Nintendo DS -> PlayStation Portable.

I don't count the PC as a gaming console.


----------



## SaiZou (Sep 8, 2006)

10


----------



## SaiZou (Sep 8, 2006)

i play cause i tend to become a gamer and learn everything of gaming and hacking so yea


----------



## Extreme Coder (Sep 8, 2006)

I remember faint memories of my cousins teasing me about how they could beat me on tank on the NES
NES->Gameboy(B&W)->Gameboy Color->PSX->PS2(Sold it last year)->DS

I am hoping to get a GP2X and a Cube.


----------



## FounderX (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm 30 years old. My older brother had Pong, so back in 1979, when I was 3 years old , I first met the world of video games. The first gaming system I owned was an Atari 2600. My first real computer was, like many others, a C64. I never owned 8 bit systems, not that i disliked them, but I was still down with the c64 till early in the 90ies. I bought a SNES which I played 24/7, following by a N64, DC, Xbox. The DS is the very first handheld system I own. ( not counting the game and watch back in the 80ies ). I've build up a fairly big rom collection through the years and I love playing them on my pc. So that's it in brief, my age and gaming history.


----------



## iza (Sep 8, 2006)

21 yrs old.
I think everyone around my age and younger is a gamer and probably will be a gamer until we get liver spots and arthritis.  the reason i still game, is simple, it's a story you control!!


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm the oldest cat on this board  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




42

Actually I'm happy to see some thirtysomethings here.. makes me feel a bit less far removed from the norm! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks a million for the topic Lookout, this has been a hellafun read!


----------



## memyselfandi (Sep 9, 2006)

wow, i talk to old people... no offence to anyone though, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm 15


----------



## Torte (Sep 9, 2006)

The big 2-1 here.  Been playing since Atari 2600(?) at age 5 I think...
Been gaming consistently through the years, taking a break during my 1st-2nd uni years though, but then picked up again.  Ever since I got a DS last year I've been playing loads of DS, GBA, PS2, and some oldie PS1, N64, NES, SNES and GCN games I had missed.

I've already finished (properly ie. no emu!) over 100 games this year and counting (and logging too!) and I still have lots to go.  Argh and Abyss and FFXII are coming out soon to take away even more time!!


----------



## richardv (Sep 9, 2006)

4-16-1961
45
I Lose. Or Win. Or something.


----------



## mackster (Sep 10, 2006)

14 and loving it bwahhahahaha im still a youngin i got into games by my 2bros who are now like 24 and 25 years old they still play games and stuff like WOW..XD well my console / handheld history goes like this =D

nes>computer??>gameboy(fat)>PS1>PS2/xbox>computer(again!)>DS LITE!!


----------



## eclipsevader123 (Oct 1, 2008)

i'm 13, and got my nintendo 64 at age 5, now I am an average gamer


----------



## Banger (Oct 1, 2008)

Amazing 2 year bump eclipsevader123.


----------



## Rayder (Oct 1, 2008)

Ahh, you don't really even have an option for me......I had to pick the 30-35+ option.

I'm 40.


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 1, 2008)

eclipsevader123 said:
			
		

> i'm 13, and got my nintendo 64 at age 5, now I am an average gamer


Okay 2nd thread I see you bump today.
FIRST, LOOK AT THE LAST POST DATE. If it's old, DON'T POST.
Srsly.

On topic, OP is a stalker


----------



## xalphax (Oct 1, 2008)

not old enough for most games i play


----------



## Defiance (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm an 80 year old grandma- I mean, a 14 year old man.


----------



## Christen (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm 20, going to be 21 on the 16th. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Been gaming since I was about 4 or 5 on the NES.


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 1, 2008)

14 woo woo


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 1, 2008)

18. Im legal now YEAH. 
EDIT: LOL i just noticed the two year bump. WOOHOO


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 1, 2008)

22 years old.


----------



## o RedSheLL x (Oct 2, 2008)

Beastly bump, Im eleven and started gaming when I was 5.


----------



## ball2012003 (Oct 2, 2008)

14 the good age


----------



## Zanonymous (Oct 2, 2008)

16, been playing as long as I can remember, 4 or 5, starting with SMW on the snes, Yoshi's Island, Mario All-Stars..I feel pretty lucky because I maybe wouldn't ever had known how good games could be.


----------



## Seven (Oct 2, 2008)

15. To be 16 within a month and some days. I've been playing ever since I've received a Game Boy at the age of 5. Pity I lost it.


----------



## dukenukethis (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow, at 22 I never thought I'd feel this old, born the year after the NES...


----------



## Requisite (Oct 2, 2008)

Lemme answer this in 3 days.


----------



## Sephi (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm 16 years old. I like video games because they are fairly entertaining, plus I absolutely love the Kingdom Hearts series.


----------



## jellyblobs (Oct 2, 2008)

18, and first game i touched was the arcades at age 5 playing street fighter and mortal combat on nes


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 2, 2008)

4


----------



## DrKupo (Oct 2, 2008)

7


----------



## humanx (Oct 2, 2008)

33

my first console was an Atari 2600 back in the early eighties.

i then got a Texas Instruments TI99/4A, complete with cassette drive and speech synth module

made the switch to the NES the first year it was out.  been Nintendo only ever since.

first handheld was a Gameboy Advance SP.

these days, i don't play very often, but i still blow the dust off once in a while.


----------



## dinofan01 (Oct 2, 2008)

Im 17 and I was born (luckily) into a family with a NES in it. In all honesty Nintendo is the sole reason I still love games. I could have easily dropped out of games after the N64. I didnt have a console in ages after that. I finally saved up for the GCN in 2005 after craving to plat Smash Bros. From that point on Ive been a steady hardcore gamer.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 2, 2008)

15, and will be 16 in a few months....


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 2, 2008)

Did I answer this yet? I dunno...

I'm 16 going on 17.


----------



## Dwight (Oct 2, 2008)

16
I enjoy gaming just as a casual pass time when I have nothing else to do, although I can sit on the toilet for an hour, long after I'm done with whatever I was there to do, just playing megaman or whatever.
Console history:
Gameboy color (Christmas present from parents)
Playstation 2 (again, christmas present from parents)
N64 (bought from friend)
Gameboy Advance (traded my lovely GBC for it)
~GBA died ;-;~
Nintendo DS (christmas present from parents)
DS Lite (got on release day)
Wii (got on release day)
Xbox 360 (Christmas present from parents)

After my GBA died, I went a few years without much gaming, but once I got my NDS, I really got into the gaming scene in general. I started posting on forums, getting up to date with new games, etc.


----------



## Joujoudoll (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm 23 - I didn't start playing video games until I was 16, but I was building computers by the time I was 8 or 9 and I was building servers when I was 11. Now, I can't imagine why my parents didn't want me playing video games. I grew up with an NES, but that was about it until I was 16 and I started playing Counterstrike.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 2, 2008)

15, started gaming when folks got me a PS1 when I was 3, first game was Crash Bandicoot.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm about halfway through 15.


----------



## Raika (Oct 2, 2008)

14. Yikes i feel so young compared to you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . Play games for entertaintment and to relieve my stress from schoolwork


----------



## WildWon (Oct 2, 2008)

28. Not as old as some here, but older than most. Kickass.


----------



## javad (Oct 3, 2008)

13 going to be 14 on 16th, i grew up with the game colour and fist game played was donkey country and pokemon trading card game. Fist computer used was the windows 2000


----------



## Syncr (Oct 3, 2008)

13...going 2 be 14
....first system was gbc..started playing wen i was.....?????umm..[thinks]....i think 6


----------



## fgghjjkll (Oct 3, 2008)

im 13 and i play video games cos it keeps me entertained (i dont watch tv much so video games are my only form of entertainment)


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 3, 2008)

13 and I have a 19 year old NES - Nintendo Entertainment System, aka the oldest piece of Nintendo junk on the planet. That piece of Nintendo junk has Super Mario Bros., Duck Hunt, Bubble Bobble, and Tetris.

Belongs in a museum doesn't it?


----------



## xalphax (Oct 3, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> 13 and I have a 19 year old NES - Nintendo Entertainment System, aka the oldest piece of Nintendo junk on the planet. (...)



as nintendo was founded in *1889 * http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo i think there is much older nintendo junk in circulation ^^


----------



## Searinox (Oct 3, 2008)

Twenty-one and I feel like I'm eighty.


----------



## Absynthe (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm 18, and I grew up playing NES and the old GB, had so much fun with that one until I smashed it with my head. Pokéymans pissed me off.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 3, 2008)

see my profile.......99 years old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





im actually 17


----------

